# [H] Corvus 25er Nachtraid sucht...



## Traditionnot2buy (25. Juni 2012)

Corvus ist eine 25er Nachtraidgilde auf dem Realm Onyxia, Fraktion Horde. Gegründet wurde Corvus am 10.09.2007.

Unser Ziel ist es jedem erfolgsorientierten Spieler, der einen 25er Raid mit nächtlichen Raidzeiten sucht, eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten.

Wir suchen derzeit, und in Hinsicht auf "Mist of Pandaria",Spieler fast aller Klassen und Specs! Mehr Informationen auf www.nachtraid.guildlaunch.com.

Unsere Raidtage, jeweils 23:45 - 03:00 Uhr:
- Mittwoch
- Donnerstag
- Sonntag
- Montag

Was wir bieten:
- erfolgreiche 25er Nachtraids
- erfahrene, motivierte und zuverlässige Gilden- und Raidleitung
- angenehmes Gilden- und Raidklima
- schnelle und unkomplizierte Integration von Neuzugängen
- faire Raidplatz- und Lootvergabe (EPGP)

Was wir erwarten:
- Motivation langfristig erfolgsorientiert zu raiden
- solides Klassen- und Spielverständnis
- mindestens 75% Raidbeteiligung (3 von 4 Tage)
- Kritik- und Lernfähigkeit
- soziale Kompetenz

Was wir suchen:
- wir suchen zurzeit Spieler jeglicher Klassen


Wenn du glaubst, dass wir die richtigen für dich sind und du der/die richtige für uns, dann BEWIRB DICH JETZT unter www.nachtraid.guildlaunch.com!

MfG
Corvus Gildenleitung


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (29. Juni 2012)

up


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (7. Juli 2012)

up


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (10. Juli 2012)

update: 6/8 hc


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (24. Juli 2012)

Up!


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (2. August 2012)

push! suchen weiter für spine 25er hc und MoP


----------



## Traditionnot2buy (10. August 2012)

update: 7/8 hc 
Suchen weiter!


----------

